

Chemist traces academic genealogy back to Jesus Christ - rweba
https://plus.google.com/117663015413546257905/posts/RyhG3b8KDB7

======
rweba
Just to be clear I am pretty sure this is not meant completely seriously (John
the Baptist is listed as Jesus' "academic advisor"!)

What I found myself fascinated by was the first 50 names on the path who were
all on the "philosophy tree", (presumably religious guys). Were those all real
people and is there historical evidence for the implied mentor relationships?
If so, it's great that have a genuine 2000 year old path, no matter how
tenuous the connections :-)

